# New user advice with Marx 52272 set



## jpope (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello all.

I am hoping to find some advice and tips for this train set that my father just gave my son. As far as I can tell, its a Marx #52272 which my father got in the late 50's or even '60.














































I mostly just want to get the train running so that it can be played with. I'd imagine that some cleanup/lubrication would be a good place to start. Also, the transformer doesn't work. It hums lightly when plugged in but, I don't get any voltage across the terminals. 

If someone could point me in the right direction to start my research, it'd be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The basic manual to set up a train is here. For cleaning do not use steel wool but scotchbrite. Remove the old excess oil around the motor. Clean the track and wheels. Use the wires directly to the motor to test run before trying it on the track.

IF You suspect a bad transformer try something above 60 watts. The Lionel 1033 may fit your bill. An old clunker needs more power to break in from a long storage. 

That should be enough to get you started.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Speaking my language! Love Marx trains. They run fairly good and little maintance is needed for them to run once more.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You have a better set than what I had as a kid. My Marx set had the bobber type cars with the fake plastic wheel sets that were molded in the same color pastic as the cars. Nice to see your has the articulating wheel sets.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That set looks to be in great shape.

Clean the motor (gears, bearings, anything that spins/moves) with some GooGone (via pipe cleaners, very soft toothbrush, etc.), and then lube with a drop or two (at each spot) with 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil.

Some transformers need a load (resistance, or, a train on a track) in order to generate output voltage. Not sure if this the your case, but perhaps train on track will get things going.

Remember ... one terminal wire to center rail, other terminal wire to either outer rail.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## jpope (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the links and advice guys, looks like it'll get me going greatly. I was extremely young the last time it ran so, I want to be sure to not blow it up right away. 
My son's (nearly 3y/o) eyes nearly popped out of his eyes when I showed it to him, he's ready for me to get it going but, I just want to make sure it's ready properly.


----------



## jpope (Dec 13, 2012)

Well well, this ol' train _does_ work. I put a small oval of track together and hooked things up and applied some power. The train was very very stubborn but, did eventually make a few laps around. 
Time to get cleaning it up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Probably just needs some servicing.

Clean the track too.
No sandpaper or steel wool.

A green kitchen scotch bright & goo be gone if you have some, if not use something like wd-40 then when your done scrubbing wipe it down with rubbing alcohol (Isopropanol 99% best, 91% OK too.)
Watch other %'s as they contain different denaturing chemicals.
Make sure the pins for the track are nice and shiny and try to clean up where they insert into the rails.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Post of pic of the train on the track!


----------



## jpope (Dec 13, 2012)

After some mild cleanup, my son and I had this ol' train running for about an hour tonight.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent! Hope you both enjoy the fun!


----------



## jpope (Dec 13, 2012)

Just want to say thanks for the pointers/advice for getting this train going. It's running quite well now.
Merry christmas!

Any modern browser should be able to play this video: Link


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say the patient has recovered 100%!


----------

